# Jlc Pocket Watch, Military Markings?



## Odo (Mar 22, 2009)

Spending a few days at my in laws when the topic of watches came up. My father in law thinks this was his fathers but isn't too sure, so WW2 ?

Obviously I recognise the brand but have no clue about the markings, does anybody have anything they could tell me? Or point the way where to look?

At the moment it isn't running, the hands move smoothly when the crown is pulled up but it feels very stiff to wind, I haven't put any pressure on the crown in case I break something. Not sure how to open the case either.

Any info gladly received


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

i thought it was general purpose time piece, but i have seen temporary pattern & trade pat. also used to describe these.

the broad arrow is British military mark - ground forces (so Army i suppose).

had thought pocket watches were gone by WWII but i stand corrected after a bit of digging.

apparently many were sold of by the MOD (or whatever it was called then) often to those to whom they were issued (that is an issue number nuder the arrow) but also generally.

is you see an "S" by the broad arrow on one of these then it was sold late forties through a jewellers.

have seen these in various marks - omega, doxa etc but apparently most dont have a shock resistant movement as a cost cutting measure - just what you want in combat 

get this off to Roy or Steve - be nice to have it run...

by the way, i am by no means anything approaching knowledgeable on these and happy to be proved wrong and be further educated. :thumbup:


----------



## JWL940 (Jun 11, 2010)

Here's mine, Navy in the middle, Air Force on the right. I have heard various meanings for GSTPs but truth be told I don't think anybody knows the meaning for sure. I am not at home at the moment to check mine but I think the case back unscrews. I check when I get back, hopefully tomorrow and confirm plus somewhere I have more info on GSTPs that I'll post if I can find it. It is a nice watch that appears regularly on the bay for telephone type numbers but I doubt if they ever sell for them though.


----------



## Odo (Mar 22, 2009)

Cheers! That's ten times more info than I had an hour ago 

Yes, planning on getting it going, it's a lovely thing in the flesh with a lot of family history. Don't suppose you know how to open it? I'd like to get a look at the movement if poss. The case seems very smooth, and I can't see an obvious place to poke a fingernail !

Ah, just seen the second post about unscrewing the back, will have a look tomorrow. Ta!


----------



## Thomasr (Oct 11, 2011)

pop back on my JLC is virtually identical


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

I had one of these recently and Steve Burrage did a good job replacing the balance shaft. The back pops off.

I don't think they are that rare, but they are nice and it is a great brand


----------



## JWL940 (Jun 11, 2010)

As others have said, pop off. The indentation on mine is on the back (not the case body) at the 2 o'clock position as you look at the back.


----------



## Will Fly (Apr 10, 2012)

GSTP - as far as I'm aware (and I'm not an expert) stands for something like General Services Timepiece Procurement - but I'm not going to swear on it! 

Jaeger-Le-Coultre military timepieces go for good prices at auctions - much sought after.


----------



## JWL940 (Jun 11, 2010)

Odo

Well I got the opening method wrong, let's hope this link is of more use! There is a little bit of info on GSTPs within the bulk of the document but it all makes an interesting read. Did you get your back off?

http://www.royalsignals.org.uk/photos/watch.htm


----------



## Odo (Mar 22, 2009)

JWL940 said:


> Odo
> 
> Well I got the opening method wrong, let's hope this link is of more use! There is a little bit of info on GSTPs within the bulk of the document but it all makes an interesting read. Did you get your back off?
> 
> http://www.royalsignals.org.uk/photos/watch.htm


Not had chance as yet! Just driven back from Gloucester where my in laws live but have the watch with me, will have a good look in the morning.

Many thanks for all the information and replies, if I can get the back off will post more pics ASAP


----------



## JWL940 (Jun 11, 2010)

Odo

I've been browsing watch forums across the pond today and came across this, a good bit more information on GSTPs and JLC GSTPs. Unfortunately, if you are mono-linguistic like me, it's in French. It may or may not be of interest but I'd love to know what it says. I'll submit it to Google translate when I've time.

https://sites.google.com/site/hourconquest/les-montres-militaires


----------



## Thomasr (Oct 11, 2011)

Here's what to expect:


----------



## Odo (Mar 22, 2009)

Thanks very much, very kind of you 

Neither of my in laws are well at the moment so havent had time to give it much thought, but the plan will be to get it serviced and running again when we get chance.


----------

